# SIG P6 Dissassembly Video



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi ALL Sig P6 enthusiasts.. I located a good video showing step by step how to detail strip a P6. I just bought a P6 recently, and I want to change couple of springs just to have a piece of mind and to do a detailed clean up and lube. This video comes in handy, and I wanted to share it with other p6 owners who might be interested in doing the same thing.

I am planning to change the following:

_1) main spring
2) firing pin and spring
3) slide lock spring
4) mag springs_


----------

